# Vwnw



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone going the vwnw show in tatton park on the 4th? Hoping the weather sticks first car show I've actually been able to attend for a long time!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Went to the stars and stripes show in July great day


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

phillipnoke said:


> Went to the stars and stripes show in July great day


Haven't heard of that one I usually go to whatever is in the performance vw mag. Saying that I never have time for car shows ha


----------

